# The Pooch!



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Since there is a thread here for Finless Friends, I figured I'd introduce my pooch as well as my fish.  Actually...this adorable little jerk of mine is one part of why I originally stopped posting here on the forums back in 2013. OF course, he isn't the only reason...the rest were a lot more unpleasant. 

ANYWAY. If there are any hanging around form 2013...you may remember I made posts about him (and, just for giggles I went back through my statistics and found on of my last posts, this one here, where I was lamenting the fact that it wasn't the 15th yet or time for me to go get him.

Well...his name ended up being Wesley...and he is going to be five in just a few weeks. For awhile after I got him - a good solid year and a half, I actually kept a blog for him (if interested, though I haven't done anything with it since last year,  you can check it out here for giggles.

He's a miniature party poodle, and an adorable jerk. Wouldn't trade him for the world!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

omg what a cutie!!!!


----------

